# Do you Paint Brass Tubes for Acrylic?



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I am doing my mother a Diva Charm pen from PSI. These pens are on the same line as the Polaris style. Hers will be the Diva with the Blue Crystals. I am using the dark/Light blue swirled acrylic from PSI. Does the Brass tube need to be painted before gluing it in? First time on an Acrylic. Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you do paint don't paint the tube paint the inside of the blank. Then if it does show you won't be seeing any glue spots. Cotton swabs work good for this.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

absolutely.

either paint inside the blank after drilling, or buy the pre-painted or nickel plated tubes. 

it may not look like it - but when finished, those acrylics are very transparent when finished.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for answering my question. I had the blank and tube in hand to glue just last night. Something said, you might better wait and ask questions before you make a mistake on a Christmas gift. Pictures of the finished pen will be posted within a week.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

All of my crystal clear cactus pens MUST have the blank painted in order to keep from seeing the glue. It is impossible to get 100% glue coverage inside the blank so you end up with glue voids or bubbles that look terrible. If you paint the inside of the blank, you do not have to worry about that at all.

I HIGHLY recommend using Testor's Model Masters Acryl paint available at your local Hobby Lobby. Then get an acid brush available at the local Lowe's or in bulk at hobby lobby. Works real well and the Acryl is water based and dries in a few hours. It is real durable and will not scratch off when inserting the tubes. Some say to use spray paint but you will not get as good of coverage as you will with a brush and the proper paint. Plus, most spray paints, unless you buy the stuff made for plastic, does not stick well to plastic.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I am uploading a short video to youtube that I made a few weeks ago on how I paint the inside of a blank. I will start a new thread with a link once it is uploaded. Don't laught at my video skills, though!


----------

